# R.I.P McKelvey



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

McKelvey is the horse that died today in the grand national, an inocent life, lost in the name of sport, was one stunning horse, and did not deserve to die, buy thats the thing with racing, horses get injured and die every day. 

i would just like this thread to be able to pay respect to McKelvey who died today, so that evil people could get dressed up, and bet money on who would win a race ( know as the horse masacre of the year) , hope they're happy now, another one dead, that makes the total number of deaths from the grand national race alone up to over 30 in the last decade. how many more innocent lives to be lost before this masacre of a race is banned! i wish i could actually do something to help these poor horse's but i cant! 

R.I.P McKelvey (and all the others that have died over the years) , rest in peace


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I feel sorry for all those horses.

A friend of my dads had race horses, all are brilliantly looked after. The conditions they live in are amazing and they have the best money can buy really.

Horses die all over the world for lots of reason, neglect, ill treatment, etc etc - alot more than racing.

Just my opionion - and i won;t change it so no point in aruging :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> I feel sorry for all those horses.
> 
> A friend of my dads had race horses, all are brilliantly looked after. The conditions they live in are amazing and they have the best money can buy really.
> 
> ...


im not going to argue, will discuss in the grand national thread if you want to though, here is just for paying respect to all the horses that died!


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I always said no when asked if I wanted a bet on the national as I don't bet anyway as it is a mugs game and like you I do not like the cruelty aspect. A few years ago I heard a commentator say how nice it was that they put a tent around a fallen horse so they could shoot it without offending anybody. I bet the horse really appreciated that.They should have shown a close up of a vet killing it so people could see what really goes on. I am not a horse lover and they don't like me but it is strange that when a famous horse is wanted for stud purposes they can suddenly mend a broken leg. Doesn't money make a difference.Where is our anti cruelty mob when you need them? You know the r.s something or other. Oh sorry I forgot,there is money and royalty involved in horse racing so they bugger off to find easier targets.Harry


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

htf666 said:


> I always said no when asked if I wanted a bet on the national as I don't bet anyway as it is a mugs game and like you I do not like the cruelty aspect. A few years ago I heard a commentator say how nice it was that they put a tent around a fallen horse so they could shoot it without offending anybody. I bet the horse really appreciated that.They should have shown a close up of a vet killing it so people could see what really goes on. I am not a horse lover and they don't like me but it is strange that when a famous horse is wanted for stud purposes they can suddenly mend a broken leg. Doesn't money make a difference.Where is our anti cruelty mob when you need them? You know the r.s something or other. Oh sorry I forgot,there is money and royalty involved in horse racing so they bugger off to find easier targets.Harry


agree apart from the last bit, RSPCA are our saviours when it comes to racong at the moment, they are just as against racing as they are keeping reps (if not more) 

and yes i have to agree, the camera always zooms out when a horse is dying, has its leg hanging off, or is being shot (have pic proof if anyone doesnt believe me) i have held horses whilst they have been shot, believe me, its not nice!! and all so some snobby c*** can get dressed up, and pose at the races!!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Im sure McKelvey did quite well in the national last year didnt it? I remember my dad put money on it because it sounded like Derby Countys left back McEverley! 
Shame for the poor thing. R.I.P


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Im sure McKelvey did quite well in the national last year didnt it? I remember my dad put money on it because it sounded like Derby Countys left back McEverley!
> Shame for the poor thing. R.I.P


ye it came second, but it may of been 2006, it said before but i forgot!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I feel sorry for the horses that fall, R.I.P McKelvey


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

R.I.P All Race Horses.... Its the cruelest race ever...They way they whip them etc..... 
:bash:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Aparrently McKelvey unseated their rider at the 20th, ran on for some time, collided with a barrier and failed to regain its feet.

A sad end for such a handsome animal.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

*sad*

R.I.P McKelvey


----------



## jc014c4710 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Mckelvey,a cynical view*

I take a very cynical view in the events leading up to the death of Mckelvey.But sometimes cynicism uncovers the truth.


----------



## jc014c4710 (Apr 6, 2008)

*A very special animal*

Who,as the human race,do we think we are to decide the fate of defenseless animals?
Mckelvey was near fatally injured in the GN in 2007,in fact the course vet advised "destroying" him there and then.
If Mckelvey had have been a no hoper that probabley would have been the case,but he finished second in the "race", thus sealing his fate.
A decision was made to try to nurse Mckelvey back to health.That was achieved and rightfully so.
But the investment made in achieving that goal was not for the benefit of the horse but for the self gratification of the people involved with Mcelvey,maybe,maybe,just maybe he could win the 2008 GN.
Mckelvey should have been retired,the risks involved in putting him through another GN were as plain as nose on his face.
How can the horse racing fraternity be so callous?
Someone should be prosecuted.Peter Bowen,Mckelvey's Trainer, should hang his head in shame.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

r i p poor horsey,racing ,and hunting such vile sports...............:censor:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*I totally disagree with horse racing. Poor horses.*

*R.I.P to all racehorses *


----------

